

JuliaDiff – Julia packages for automatic differentiation - idunning
http://www.juliadiff.org/

======
lutusp
Quote: "One option is to explicitly write down a function which computes the
exact derivatives by using the rules that we know from Calculus. However, this
quickly becomes an error-prone and tedious exercise."

There's the alternative of algorithmic symbolic differentiation. For most
well-behaved functions, symbolic differentiation produces useful results (not
true for the reverse case of symbolic integration). Many readily available
libraries now produce symbolic differentiation and other similar results.
Users should not dismiss this approach out of hand.

